# Catechisms and Evangelism



## buggy (Mar 28, 2010)

Would the usage of a Reformed catechism be good if a church wants to share the faith with non-Christians who have little or no background of Christianity at all? Maybe set up a course like the Reformed version of Alpha, RCIA etc.


----------



## dudley (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that might be a good idea.


----------

